# Forensupport  vom 19.12 bis zum 5.1.15



## Bluebeard (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu und daher möchte ich mich für Euren Einsatz und vor Allem für Euer Vertrauen bedanken. Ganz besonderen Dank an die vielen Ideen und Vorschläge zur Verbesserung unserer Produkte und unseres Kundenservices.

Ab dem 19.12. bis zum 5.1. wendet Euch bitte bei akuten Problemen und Fragen zu unseren Produkten, sowie zur Abwicklung jeglicher Garantieanfragen über unser Kundenportal direkt an uns: http://corsair.force.com/ - Dort wird Euch auch über die Feiertage so schnell es nur geht geholfen. Interaktionen im Forum werden in dieser Zeit wenig, bis nicht möglich sein, daher bitte den direkten Weg über unser Kundenportal wählen.

Das Corsair-Team wünscht Euch und allen die Euch wichtig sind ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Passt gut auf Euch auf, damit wir uns dann in aller Frische, ab dem 5.1., wiedersehen können.

Liebe Grüße,

Euer Bluebeard


----------

